

7 Billion - bakbak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc4HxPxNrZ0&feature=player_embedded

======
leif
How exactly does one go from "the population has grown by 1 billion in the
last 12 years, and again in the 12 years before that" to "the population will
grow by 2 billion in the next 34 years". Is there any real evidence that our
rate of growth is decreasing?

~~~
Vivtek
The 2006 UN world population report says so:
[http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/wpp2006/WPP200...](http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/wpp2006/WPP2006_Highlights_rev.pdf)
\- I believe that was the first statistical indication that the growth rate is
easing. Certainly I remember feeling distinct relief.

~~~
leif
sweeeeeeet

------
tomjen3
Nice info graphics, but it's not honest. Only half as many people live without
clean water compared to a decade ago.

------
gommm
Good advertisement from National Geographic, makes me want to read the year-
long serie...

